# Son safari et QT par Apple TV?



## Bibabelou (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour

voici mon install, simplifiée:
macbook pro early 08 et apple TV en wifi (reliée en hdmi à ampli audio vidéo / image par vidéoproj)

simple question:
est-il possible de regarder un film sur quicktime sur mon ordi et que le son passe par l'apple tv, donc par mon système d'enceintes?
ou alors comment relier le mac aux enceintes?
merci


----------

